# Ruidos o interferencias del amplificador



## Hector2097 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola, muy buenas a todos. He construido un amplificador Hi-Fi ( solo la etapa de potencia ). El amplificador tiene un problema peculiar; cuando conecto mi jack con el movil no suena nada, solo el rizado casi imperceptible de la fuente (todo correcto), cuando aplico una señal empieza a oirse la señal en el altavoz pero se mete un ruido como de helicoptero tambien, si alzo el volumen casi no se oye eso pero el problema es al bajarle el volumen, ese ruido de helicoptero es notorio. Si pongo la musica en pausa deja de emitir ese raro sonido, pero si pongo la musica al volumen en 0, suena ese sonido raro. 
Si lo conecto mediante una laptop en vez del movil, sin meter ninguna señal en absoluto tambien hace un leve sonido de helicoptero. 
Es muy raro y todo va normal si alzo el volumen porque como dije antes, el alto sonido hace q*ue* el ruido de helicoptero sea imperceptible. Cual puede der el problema? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 23, 2017)

Podrías subir fotos de tu montaje? En especial el de la fuente. Parece ser un problema de bucles de tierra...


----------



## Hector2097 (Feb 23, 2017)

Claro, aqui esta una imagen con el cable de red que estoy utilizando (la masa del enchufe no la uso) y luego las entradas y salidas de la fuente.
Los cables de colores son los del transformador toroidal, el de arriba seria el comun, mientras que los cables rojos son la salida de la alimentacion.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 25, 2017)

Hector2097 dijo:


> Claro, aqui esta una imagen con el cable de red que estoy utilizando (la masa del enchufe no la uso) y luego las entradas y salidas de la fuente.
> Los cables de colores son los del transformador toroidal, el de arriba seria el comun, mientras que los cables rojos son la salida de la alimentacion.


Al parecer la fuente está bien, ahora habría que tomar en cuenta, como estás conectando los aterramientos del amplificador, ¿Los estás tomando directamente de la fuente o de la fuente sale el cable de tierra al amplificador y del amplificador tomas las demás conexiones?


----------



## Hector2097 (Feb 25, 2017)

Muy buenas. El amplificador lo tengo alimentado directamente de la fuente y la tierra del amplificador lo tengo conectado junto con el comun de la fuente. Como en la imagen que he adjuntado. 
Algo que me parece raro también es que cuando desconecto el transformador, los 2 diodos led indicadores que he puesto, solo uno de ellos se apaga, mientras que el otro se mantiene encendido durante 2 minutos aproximadamente. No sé si ese diodo led encendido me indica que en el común hay una mala asociación entre el amplificador y la fuente, o que algo del transformador no este bien.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 25, 2017)

Hector2097 dijo:


> Algo que me parece raro también es que cuando desconecto el transformador, los 2 diodos led indicadores que he puesto, solo uno de ellos se apaga, mientras que el otro se mantiene encendido durante 2 minutos aproximadamente.


Eso me da la impresión de que es el capacitor de la fuente defectuoso, pasa igual aún cuando el amplificador está con el volumen al mínimo?

(Me refiero a lo de los LEDs)


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 25, 2017)

eso es la descarga del condensador.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 25, 2017)

proba la fuente sola, sin carga, si al desenchufarla un led se apaga y el otro no, revisa el condensador del led que SE APAGA, puede estar abierto o mal soldado


----------



## Hector2097 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso me da la impresión de que es el capacitor de la fuente defectuoso, pasa igual aún cuando el amplificador está con el volumen al mínimo?
> 
> (Me refiero a lo de los LEDs)



Si esto sucede para volumen alto como para bajo, incluso cuando no aplico señal de audio a la entrada.
Acerca de la tierra del amplificador.... Esta bien que vaya unida con el comun del transformador? ( como la que tengo en la fuente ) o deberia ir directamente del enchufe?



Fuegomp3 dijo:


> proba la fuente sola, sin carga, si al desenchufarla un led se apaga y el otro no, revisa el condensador del led que SE APAGA, puede estar abierto o mal soldado



Cuando solo tengo la fuente encendida sin ninguna carga a su salida y lo desconecto, los 2 leds se mantienen encendidos durante un tiempo. Sin embargo al conectar el amplificador, a la hora de desconectar, el led que esta junto con la alimentacion negativa se descarga instantaneamente, el led del positivo sigue igual como si no se hubiese conectado nada.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 25, 2017)

tenes una fuga o corto en la rama negativa, revisa todos los componentes de esa rama a ver si hay alguno que no esta correcto, normalmente suelen ser transistores defectuosos o con pines invertidos


----------



## Hector2097 (Feb 25, 2017)

Lo siento, olvide decir que era al momento de desconectar, porque cuando tengo la fuente conectado los dos leds estan normal, cuando se desconecta los 2 leds deberian de apagarse instantaneamente al tener carga a su salida cierto?


----------

